# 93 GT Karakoram



## al740 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey all - I have a '93 GT Karakoram. Searched through the forum and saw there is a pretty good existing thread about this bike. Pretty cool to see it getting some respect despite its age and relatively modest cost back then.

I've been riding it since I bought it - it remains my current primary bike, despite having the itch to replace for the last couple years. It still rides/handles so well I can't justify dropping the cash just to have something more current and shinier. Plus, I don't have the heart to give it away on craigslist or what have you, so it would wind up just hanging in my garage...

Which brings me to my question: Maybe instead of replacing the bike, I can update some components to make it more current.

The main thing I'd like to swap is the wheels/tires - I need something less knobby as the bulk of my riding winds up being on smooth trails/roads.

Maybe replace some key drivetrain components - it currently has Shimano Deore LX group with Rapidfire Plus shifters - maybe swap with something better suited to my usage.

I'm 6'3", so I'd also like to swap the crankset for a 180mm one - Shimano offers the XT in a 180.

Any thoughts/advice would be appreciated.

BTW - my bike is the Karakoram pictured in this catalog - about half way through:

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1993-2.pdf


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

If you're considering XT cranks, you should probably consider a whole XT group (or SLX if your budget is limited) A new 9 speed drivetrain and v-brakes will enhance your riding pleasure greatly. Tire wise you should look for a tire with smallish knobs in the centre and a slightly more agressive tread at the edges, this will cover you for riding on pavement or dry, smooth trails. 

Welcome to the forum - let's see a pic of the bike!


----------



## al740 (Jul 24, 2009)

mechagouki said:


> If you're considering XT cranks, you should probably consider a whole XT group (or SLX if your budget is limited) A new 9 speed drivetrain and v-brakes will enhance your riding pleasure greatly. Tire wise you should look for a tire with smallish knobs in the centre and a slightly more agressive tread at the edges, this will cover you for riding on pavement or dry, smooth trails.
> 
> Welcome to the forum - let's see a pic of the bike!


I've never built a bike before, so I'm not sure where to begin and end with replacing the whole group. What all would you include in that - crank set, rd, fd, cassette, front/rear calipers. Would I need to replace the levers also?

Sorry for all the Qs - just not sure what components would be compatible with others.

Maybe I can skip the the front derailleur to save some $ as I rarely use that anyway - I just leave it in the tallest gear most of the time.

Do you have any specific tire recommendations?

Thanks for the response - I'll take some pix when I get home.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd definitely recommend cranks, rear derailleur and shifters, unfortunately as your bike has combined shifters and brake levers youhave to consider brakes too, you can save money by sticking with your LX cantilevers (perfectly functional if set up properly) and removing the shifter pods from the STI units (grind off the mounting brackets if you like). you are correct in thinking that your front derailleur is a low priority upgrade - it should work fine with whatever cranks/shifters you choose.

if your rear wheel is has an 8 speed freehub you can just throw a 9 speed cassette straight on, if it's 7 speed you'll either need a new rear wheel or if you're mechanically inclined you can swap the freehub body for a 9 speed.

Tire wise, I'd recommend Schwalbe or Michelin, both can be pricey but great tires, Cheaper and heavier options would be Kenda or Maxxis, tire choice is pretty personal, what works for one person can suck for another.

Any tech questions you have try Sheldon Brown's website:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/

or the Park Tool site which has helpful walkthroughs:

http://www.parktool.com/

Or if you're really stuck PM me - I don't always notice if I have a PM though so replies may be sluggish.

Good luck!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*A contrarian school of thought....*

actually this has less to do with VRC and more to do with Beginner, XC Racing, and General Discussion Forum thoughts but here you go.

The Karakoram was one of the bikes donated to our fledgling High school racing team in 2003. It had been kept in the garage so it was in nice shape. It was a medium, so very welcome to a group who tends to be smaller and just getting started. With a bit of TLC, tuning, and new rubber bits she was ready to go.

We made some changes in the tires as money became available, added riser bars, stems and such, and a better saddle as nice donation came in but never made any substantial change to the bike. It was raced for 2 seasons. We sold this bike to a racer leaving the team for $125, a lot of money for that athlete, who was very pleased to have it.

Last season (2009) I ran into the team training up in the canyon and I saw her under a new rider with a brand new set of tires. Our alumni racer had loaned it to the team and it made me proud of them as they were giving back in a very special and most meaningful way. The Karakoram was raced for yet another season.

In the context of the overall team and it's fleet, the Karakoram was a modest but very solid bike. It received the usual support required of any bike ridden 3-4 times per week in all conditions. No it was not a "race bike" nor did it have much bling (except the true Grape Fanta color was awesome  ) yet the bike was a factor which could not be denied as a success. It still runs the original LX Groupo. No attempt has been made to upgrade the bike.

What l'd like to suggest is this; there is no need to make changes to this bike. Without meaning to be thoughtless of your abilities the Karakoram is probably a bike beyond your present abilities to ride it. That is not meant to be an insult to you but a statement about the high regard I have for the essential bike, well spec'ed, well cared for, and in tune. LX level components are excellent, effective, durable (if not a bit heavy) and respectable assets.

In a general sense sporatic desires to upgrade are common, generally based in the belief that they will make a substantial improvement in the experience. The aftermarket bike industry thrives on such drives. It is further based upon some internal jones which excites us all. Both concepts deserve respect as fact and foible. In essence if you think it works for you then it must, at some level, satisfy something. Life has too few of those experiences so what does it hurt if you have the coin?

For my part, managing a fleet of a wide variety of bikes, I don't see upgrading bikes to give much return in performance. ( Having said that tossing a newer set of wheels on someone's older bike brings a sparkle to they eye which cannot be denied.) From a personal and more intimate perspective I have learned that such upgrades done in a piecemeal fashion, add up to little in either the short or long term. In essence, you still have a 30 lb hardtail with a new crank. So what?

As such, the recommendation by mechagouki to replace the entire group has merit yet not in the way one might think. Improving an entire system makes a real improvement in the way the whole machine works. However, the change in weight will be only half pound and the cost is around $600-$700 if you can find new LX. It is over a grand for XT. And this, on a bike you can buy on eBay for $300. This avenue starts to sound like a poor choice pretty quickly.

Another Story. One day I was visiting a casual friend, drinking a nice pale ale in his garage. I espied a pile of bike stuff in a dark dank corner and asked about it. "Oh, it's an old road bike." It was, indeed, a rusty, gunked-up mess, covered in a shellec of age and cobwebs. Truely. Cut to chase; I took it home. Hours of total disassembly and cleaning to the bone this Trek Tri-something-or-other was resurrected to become the Black Adder which performed flawlessly. I rode her for 2 years. She resides under another friends butt these days, 9 years later. Last summer he told me how grateful he was to have her.

So here is my thought, a bike philosophy really. Take your Korakoram as it is, give it a really good clean and see what it needs to get back into great shape. Clean, well-oiled, well adjusted, parts work remarkably well. New cables and housing work wonders. Splurge on some new tires and saddle, maybe a carbon bar for comfort and new grips and go ride this baby and learn about the sport. The weight you save on a new crank will not be felt. Riding more and enjoying yourself as you come to know mtb and the value of your Karakoram will reward you many times more than a bit of bling. Save up your ducats for when you know more about this whole thing.


----------



## al740 (Jul 24, 2009)

Berkeley Mike said:


> What l'd like to suggest is this; there is no need to make changes to this bike. Without meaning to be thoughtless of your abilities the Karakoram is probably a bike beyond your present abilities to ride it. That is not meant to be an insult to you but a statement about the high regard I have for the essential bike, well spec'ed, well cared for, and in tune. LX level components are excellent, effective, durable (if not a bit heavy) and respectable assets.


I thoroughly enjoyed the read. Your point is well taken. Even if this comment were meant to be insulting, and I believe you that it was not, it would find no purchase on this thick skin of mine.

That said, I think you may have missed some of the reasons for my desire to upgrade:

1) The current tires do not match my use of the thing.

2) I believe longer cranks would translate into an improved ability for my longish legs to torque this machine, while perhaps becoming slightly more comfortable.

3) Your points about the mental benefits of upgrading substantially outweighing actual ones are clearly true. At least 50% of my desire to upgrade comes from the desire to do /something/ to make the bike as charming as it once was to me.

All in all, rather than purchase a new bike, I'd rather repurpose this one, if possible. In that vein, I intend to research the cost of doing so, which mechagouki has been very helpful for, and then make a decision.

An upgrade I will have - whether it be in the form of a whole new bike, or upgrades on this one.

Speaking of which, what do you folks think of these two bikes - components etc:

http://www.performancebike.com/weba...oreId=10052&catalogId=10551&productId=1073602

http://www.performancebike.com/weba...oreId=10052&catalogId=10551&productId=1074209

I've been looking at the Transeo Ultra for a few weeks now. Seems a good set of components for a reasonable price.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Take your Karakoram as it is, give it a really good clean and see what it needs to get back into great shape. Clean, well-oiled, well adjusted, parts work remarkably well. New cables and housing work wonders. Splurge on some new tires and saddle, maybe a carbon bar for comfort and new grips and go ride this baby and learn about the sport.


+2 :thumbsup:


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

The Transeo is a really good deal if you don't plan on getting into anything too technical, good equipment and versatility are its most notable attributes.

The Zaskar is the latest in a long line of highly respected aluminum hardtails, it's a real XC racer and will handlle accordingly, might inspre you to raise your expectations of yourself!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

al740 said:


> 1) The current tires do not match my use of the thing.
> 
> 2) I believe longer cranks would translate into an improved ability for my longish legs to torque this machine, while perhaps becoming slightly more comfortable.


Tires and a crank, but nothing else. Save you money for your next bike. Go out and ride. I have people watching you.:nono:


----------



## al740 (Jul 24, 2009)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Tires and a crank, but nothing else. Save you money for your next bike. Go out and ride. I have people watching you.:nono:


ok - will do...


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Some great insight provided in this thread. I had one of the first Karakorams (the black and white crackle paint) back in 87 (I think). That bike was a blast to ride and I learned how to really thread that bike through the single track. I also learned how much it hurts to wreck at speed in the woods on that bike, but it was built like a tank and was never worse for the wear (unlike me at times). A lot of vintage oriented mtb people don't have much love for the older GT's, but a lot of races have been won aboard these bikes, and as XC trail bikes they are still a blast to ride. When I upgraded to another frame I donated the Karakoram frame and fork to a bikes for kids program. Always wondered what happened to that frame it certainly brought me lots of enjoyment. Enjoy yours and hope you find the parts you need to get it to fit your needs.


----------

